# Good deal on a hog trap



## riverbank (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't know if this is allowed or not but there is a deal on a Jagger pro "mine" trap in the Athens section of Craigslist. I saw it a couple days ago. It's a big trap that comes with a camera that sends pictures to your phone, you set up a bait station in the trap, when you get what you want inside of it, you trigger the trap with your cell phone. I think the guy was wanting$1,000 for it. Those traps cost alot more than that. For someone that could afford 1000 bucks that's a good deal. I don't know the guy selling the trap or anything. Just figured I'd pass it along. Mods if this ain't allowed please let me know.


----------



## Bk3ll3y (Feb 25, 2017)

it must have sold, I cant find it anywhere. to bad.


----------

